# Cockapoo Puppy Walking



## Sarbear (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone offer me any advice on walking my Cockapoo Puppy who is now 15 weeks old.

She gets 2 walks a day and I walk her with my other dog. She was happy with her harness and lead from day 1 but she is a bit of a tinker when walking. she tries to jump all over my other dog, she tries to bounce on her hind legs down the road, pulling. If we walk passed anyone she just tries to jump all over them. Any tips?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

At this age I'd be walking her separately to the other dog to be honest. Partly for training purposes, you need to focus on teaching her how to behave while out and that's best done on a one to one basis initially. And partly because she shouldn't be doing the same sort of exercise as an adult dog at 15 weeks old.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As Sarah said, I would walk the dogs separately for most of their walks for loads of reasons - so that you can concentrate on training the pup, so the pup doesn't become over reliant on the other dog, so the pup forms a good bond with you, so the older dog gets some time alone with you and you can train together, so the pup gets exercise appropriate to her age.

If you have to walk them together and the pup tries to jump on your other dog if you have one either side of you you can use you leg closest to the pup to block her accessing the other dog. You can also develop a solid "leave" which is useful too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Please be aware that puppies can wear out their delicate pads doing too much exercise.

You can also cause damege to her muscles and joints over exercising her at this stage.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Had to comment, no advise other than what has been said, but never ever hear of puppies wearing out pads?


----------



## Sarbear (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Tbh I have never heard of wearing our puppies pads either, so thats a new one for me.

My puppy normally gets about 45 min walk in the morning and then again at night. Is this too much/enough?

It is difficult to walk my dogs separately, I am a single Mom so no other half at home and my older dog has terrible separation anxiety so if I was to walk my puppy and leave my older dog at home, he would bark the whole time.

I could try doing some walks separately, i.e. when my Son is home.

I will also try the 'leave' command.

S x


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

That's definitely too much! The reason she is hard to handle is probably because she's a) a baby b) needs to be educated on walking on a lead and b) completely exhausted having used up all her own stamina she is probably running on adrenalin.

Take her out for no more than 15 mins at a time, but do this 2 or 3 times a day. This gets her out of the house a few times a day, gives you valuable 121 bonding and training time, and allows your other dog to get a break from living with a puppy.


----------



## Sarbear (Aug 13, 2013)

15 mins - blimey that's not long. She can run round the garden longer than that with her ball.

I will give it a go though and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Would you take a 2 year old toddler on a 5 mile hike (without a pushchair)?

It's not just about getting exercise, it's about getting stimulation, learning about the environment where they live, how to behave in polite society as well as getting used to traffic, other people, dogs etc.

You can still do the same amount of hours, just split over more walks.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sarbear said:


> 15 mins - blimey that's not long. She can run round the garden longer than that with her ball.
> 
> I will give it a go though and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


15 mins would only be lead walks, so if your walking her on lead at a "forced pace", so off lead or on long line it doesn't have to be 15mins, if it's done at her pace with breaks when she can lie down and take a break when she wants..

Walking them apart will also help you give quality time and bonding with your baby 

I'd be working on a solid "leave" "look at me" to attract their attention and take high value treats out only for working work  Cian is 5 months and will sell his soul for liver ( ok any food really) so we are now at a stage that us and liver is more important that anything, so we can now recall off lead when he's playing with other dogs


----------



## Sarbear (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice on this - much appreciated. x


----------

